# What would you do? (follow up to "Deer lease drama")



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

OK, so this guy just admitted to checking our trail cameras and copying pics off of them. I'm at a loss!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Get rid of him..


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Get everyone to vote this tool off the lease! This is your first year on the place, why let some jack-off ruin your good time? Sounds to me like he needs some sense knocked into him as well...


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

OFF! Not good proto call --imo! No Me Gusta!


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

And the tribe has voted....trail camera checker guy pack your things and leave the lease...vaya con dios pindejo


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

That's funny, a buddy of mine was just telling me that last week another hunter on his place was caught putting his game cam in other peoples feeder pens. I normally am one to give everyone the benefit of doubt, but it's too easy to ask permission before doing something like that. When somebody will do this behind your back, what else would they do. I definately wouldn't hunt with someone I couldn't trust!


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

at least he left the camera, my lease they pull the camera and never bring them back (2 cameras lost)


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Get rid of him before he ruins the group. Do you want to lose him or your good members??


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

Nan ah na na, nan ah na na, nan ah na na, GOOD-BYE!!!!!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

What would be his reason?

Adios MF!!!


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

How much does he have invested? Are you willing to reimburse him? Was he just at the lease and wanted to see what everyone's camera was producing? Maybe he did not have one of his own? He should have asked if he could go by and pull your memory card and check the photos, maybe he is over EXCITED by the thought of deer season opening, wanted to brag to friends of quality of deer etc. Not like you caught him, shooting your deer, hunting your stand, or spreading coyote pee around your feeder to scare them to his. I undersand this could be shocking at first, sometimes we must buck up and be adults. Talk about how it made you feel knowing he did this with out asking, and try to let him know that you would prefer him not to do this; and warn him. Again he did not steal, did not violate and kill additional animals, bring extra guests. He might just have wanted to see what was on the place. Of course no one here knows all the specifics, but remember cool heads prevail, and sometimes things are worth talking out. If not just be prepared to do the right thing by him, as the whole do on to others as you would have them do onto you, and all that karma stuff always comes back and bites you.. just a thought.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

well it sounds like you have had more problems than just this incident. If this is a power thing and he holds the power. Then I'd get off the lease and go find another or start package hunting. If it would do anygood to talk to the landowner about the problems or the lease manager then I'd do it. It just isn't worth burning vacation days and dropping money on feed, gas etc. to put up with the mess. He has *NO *reason for jacking with your trail cam. Put a lock on it and make sure you have a lock on your deer stand this season because I will bet he will be in it.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I know of one fellow 2cooler that will be voting for Hillary


garrettryan said:


> How much does he have invested? Are you willing to reimburse him? Was he just at the lease and wanted to see what everyone's camera was producing? Maybe he did not have one of his own? He should have asked if he could go by and pull your memory card and check the photos, maybe he is over EXCITED by the thought of deer season opening, wanted to brag to friends of quality of deer etc. Not like you caught him, shooting your deer, hunting your stand, or spreading coyote pee around your feeder to scare them to his. I undersand this could be shocking at first, sometimes we must buck up and be adults. Talk about how it made you feel knowing he did this with out asking, and try to let him know that you would prefer him not to do this; and warn him. Again he did not steal, did not violate and kill additional animals, bring extra guests. He might just have wanted to see what was on the place. Of course no one here knows all the specifics, but remember cool heads prevail, and sometimes things are worth talking out. If not just be prepared to do the right thing by him, as the whole do on to others as you would have them do onto you, and all that karma stuff always comes back and bites you.. just a thought.


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

Put the boot to his arse! No ueno por coca


----------



## mickey839 (Jun 10, 2006)

Depends on what type of lease you guys have. On ours, we're all friends and family, so somebody checking our trail cams wouldn't be that big of a deal...as a matter of fact I'd appreciate it so they could let me know what's going on when I can't be there. As a matter of fact, I checked my cousin's camera this weekend, e-mailed him the pictures, and he thanked me for checking everything out. I also went by everybody's feeders and made sure they're working properly.

If you have a lease where this guy is a stranger or not really one or your friends (which is what it kind of sounds like), then I may have a little issue with it. Have you had other problems with him? I'd also like to know what his intentions were. Did he copy the pictures to e-mail to you, or was he just checking them out to see what's on the lease? Trying to be helpful, or just being nosy?

Either way, it sounds like you guys have issues with what he did. Talk to him about it. I can't see kicking him off the lease if all he's done is check your game cams. But maybe I'm just too nice of a guy. Heck, three of our members don't even have their stands and feeders up yet! My cousin and I are going bowhunting this weekend and they'll probably be out there setting up stands and feeders (at least I hope they finally get it done). Yeah, I would've preferred them doing it two months ago. Yeah, I'm a little POed about it. But in the end, we're all out there to escape reality for a while, have fun, enjoy the outdoors, and kill some animals.

I'd talk to the guy about it first and tell him to leave my stuff alone. If he wants to see the pictures off the cam, either get his own, or wait til you get yours and you can e-mail them to him. Just my opinion.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

To answer a few of the questions...

He's got his own cameras. 

He's a stranger, at least before this year, met him twice maybe 3 times. 

He did not send me the pictures, just checked them for his own use as he has done so in the past. He used to email me all the time asking for pictures and I'd send him some, then get comments like "are you sending them all or hiding the big bucks" and "does that big buck visit your feeder ever day?" and such...

One of the cams had the memory erased and he admitted that he checked several cameras when I told him I had another camera pointing at the one that was erased. 

We've been pleading with him to stay away from our "spots" for the last few months and he keeps driving the entire ranch through everyone's spots. 

He's good friends with the lease manager. 

Yes we've had problems in the past with this person. He likes to tell others how to hunt, says my dad feeds too much corn and brings too many kids down (this is supposed to be a "family lease"). There have been times when only this person was down at the ranch with his guest and we have 4 wheeler tracks everywhere, blood under one of my feeders, all three of my cams quit working on the exact day he was there, etc... Too many things to get into, point is there's no proof but a LOT of different circumstantial evidence pointing at this fella so he's either the most unlucky person in the world as far as catching the blame from being in bad situations or he's down there running amuck, the fact that he has now admitted to checking the cams only after I told them I had another cam pointing at one of them and we'd see their picture is just icing on the cake.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Not really. However I just know many of have been in the situation, guess everyone else just reacts. I prefer to look at it all before making a decision. But I guess at the end of the day if your decision leads you to voting for Hilary I understand.

I

know of one fellow 2cooler that will be voting for Hillary 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *garrettryan*
_How much does he have invested? Are you willing to reimburse him? Was he just at the lease and wanted to see what everyone's camera was producing? Maybe he did not have one of his own? He should have asked if he could go by and pull your memory card and check the photos, maybe he is over EXCITED by the thought of deer season opening, wanted to brag to friends of quality of deer etc. Not like you caught him, shooting your deer, hunting your stand, or spreading coyote pee around your feeder to scare them to his. I undersand this could be shocking at first, sometimes we must buck up and be adults. Talk about how it made you feel knowing he did this with out asking, and try to let him know that you would prefer him not to do this; and warn him. Again he did not steal, did not violate and kill additional animals, bring extra guests. He might just have wanted to see what was on the place. Of course no one here knows all the specifics, but remember cool heads prevail, and sometimes things are worth talking out. If not just be prepared to do the right thing by him, as the whole do on to others as you would have them do onto you, and all that karma stuff always comes back and bites you.. just a thought._


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

garrettryan said:


> Not really. However I just know many of have been in the situation, guess everyone else just reacts. I prefer to look at it all before making a decision. But I guess at the end of the day if your decision leads you to voting for Hilary I understand.


Let's look at this another way. If you were rolling around the ranch and driving by somebody's spot you've only met a couple times and saw that he had a camera out, would you stop in and pull the pictures off of it?


----------



## mickey839 (Jun 10, 2006)

Man, I feel for you. After hearing all the other stuff going on...Geez, blood under your feeder???!!!! I wouldn't know what your recourse would be. I guess talk to the lease manager, but if they're good friends that may not do any good. Sorry to hear about all this. Sucks when you have a yahoo that has no respect for others. I'd imagine you really don't want to start a war with the guy, who know what that would escalate into.

What an A-hole!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> He's good friends with the lease manager.


And maybe that's why he acts the way he does, but if the lease manager is going to "manage" then he needs to deal with his good friend the moron.

You just don't mess with other people's property without prior permission, it just isn't done.

If I were in your shoes I'd get everyone who is on the lease and has a problem with the guy and then approach the lease manager with your issues. If he won't deal with them, then elect a new lease manager and then deal with both of them.

If that doesn't work, I'd ask the guy to get someone to hold his jacket and step outside and teach him the error of his ways.

Oh and Rack Ranch, that's probably one of the funniest things I've read in recent memory...you got green for that one, lol.

TH


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

I do understand now that you have explained more of his action. You maybe in a difficult spot as many have said because of his relationship with the lease manager. I would try to work it through this season, get a good hunt in, and try to ignore him; and then at the end of the season tell the lease manager your feelings and that you and your group are conisdering leaving based on the actions. Again, a tough spot; and understand your thoughts and actions. I have been in some of these spots before, they are difficult to work out, that is the problem with leases unless you have the means to have the whole ranch to your group. 

Best of luck with working it out..


----------



## Team Binnion (Jun 3, 2004)

justletmein said:


> He's good friends with the lease manager.
> 
> That may not matter, there have been many, many good and great friendships that have ended over a Deer Lease. Talk to the manager and see if he is willing to part his friendship with this guy.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Justletmein, I feel for you.. but if you all get together and vote him out and then have a talk with the lease manager.. (Your lease mgr might know that all of this is going on) 
You might need to look for another lease for next year.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Swampus! You bad boy you. 


> Swampus has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Ha! a little off line humor cain't hurt!!


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> What would be his reason?
> 
> Adios MF!!!


That MF stands for Massey Ferguson right









I do not care who it is, why would they copy photos off your camera. If you asked someone to or if they called you and you gave them permission to do so, cool. Sounds like a Mr. Know it all as well(one ear and out the other there). I would be highly suspicious of his activities during hunting season per the questions he asked you about pics of bucks, or deer in general that you sent him. I say odios to him and I would want to hunt every weekend until he was gone.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

drred4 said:


> That MF stands for Massey Ferguson right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Bucksnort said:


> drred4 said:
> 
> 
> > That MF stands for Massey Ferguson right
> ...


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> drred4 said:
> 
> 
> > That MF stands for Massey Ferguson right
> ...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

activescrape said:


> Well ,that clears it up. I thought he was talking about Max Factor.


Hmmmm, nah, I don't even want to go there:slimer:


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

I say just whup his arse and be done with it!!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

LMBO! Had to look at your profile and check your age. We're the same age and I would probably would handle it the same way! Guy


sqiggy said:


> I say just whup his arse and be done with it!!


----------



## trentmc (Jul 5, 2006)

IMO he is probably stuck there for the rest of the season unless you can get manegment on your side and back you. but if that doesnt happen i would invest a couple of dollars in locks. lock your cam, lock your Blind, and even lock your feeder if possible. and if any of the locks where ever tampered with tell him you had a hidden cam watching him mess with it and you exspect full replacment of your feeder, cam, or blind. along with payment for lost time to fix it.....


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Reauxchambeaux him, be sure and go first


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Take him fishing.


----------



## Piggyperch (Dec 28, 2004)

There's always one on every lease. Like wacker saide "take him fishing!" I suggest finding some land near by, leasing it by the acre and getting your own hunters. You won't have any hair and will be on blood pressure medicine within a couple of years, but you will have control. I don't care where a lease is at, I will pay more to hunt with fewer people that I have somewhat of a personal relationship with then pay less and hunt with the masses or people I really don't know. I used to pay 3500 a year for 200 acres just for deer season in the hill country but I had exclusive control. Thats over $17 an acre and is ludicrous for the area, but thats how fed-up a man can get. Whats exclusive control worth? Your finding out.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Get him nice and drunk, dress him up in a deer suit, and drop him off on the side of the road.







j/k...


----------



## BayTex (May 31, 2006)

JJ, you know d4mn well that if it is at this level now, it will only get worse... We've had people like this in the past that every little thing will escalate to another extreme. 
Get rid of him now, or you'll have even more regrets come December!!!


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Feel for you man... Got to nip this one before it really gets bad, try to have a lease meeting rally the troops and if you can get support from alot of others on the lease then go to the rancher and talk to him. If you cannot get all or almost everyones support after how this character has disrespected not only you but everyone on the deer lease then you are probably hunting with the wrong outfit anyways. If the other guys on your lease do not share your opinion then they are either also doing the same thing he is or they are gutless... Either way they would be just as sorry, and you could probably find people of better character to hunt with. When all else fails a stiff right hook prob. would'nt hurt the guy either!
Good Hunting


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

sounds like a guy I used to hunt with....where is he from?


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

Sounds like a post on TBH (seems like your guy). He tried to justify his actions but pretty much got told he was in the wrong. He blamed the other guys for dumping all kinds of corn in their area and putting corn in a protein feeder that was not supposed to be used after a certain date. Everything he acussed the other people of doing was IMO none of his business.

I would not like to have this guy on my lease.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

TXShooter said:


> Sounds like a post on TBH (seems like your guy). He tried to justify his actions but pretty much got told he was in the wrong. He blamed the other guys for dumping all kinds of corn in their area and putting corn in a protein feeder that was not supposed to be used after a certain date. Everything he acussed the other people of doing was IMO none of his business.
> 
> I would not like to have this guy on my lease.


That's him! Got a link? 

Dad put some corn in the protein feeder because he's clueless about the idea behind protein feeding (he's like old school and stuff). I talked to him about it and he understood and told everybody he wouldn't do it again and that was that (or so we thought). Aside from that, he spread feeds corn on the road while he's hunting and there aint nothing wrong with that. I need to go look at that post and see what he's saying because he's been going off on email for days and has a little problem with keeping things truthful.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

There has to be more to it than that.....If one of our guys checked my camera I would thank him since it is out of town and I can't make it up there all the time. What is the big deal looking at the pictures you would have more than likely showed him anyways. Sounds like he has done something else and you would like to replace his spot on the lease. By the way, I did not read the whole post just going by the first page or two.



justletmein said:


> OK, so this guy just admitted to checking our trail cameras and copying pics off of them. I'm at a loss!


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

Try this http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20500


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

TXShooter said:


> Try this http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20500


Looks like the culprit complained, and got put in his place. Maybe he'll pull his head out his arse, and realize he screwed up.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks TX, I made a little reply over there.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jul 15, 2005)

justletmein said:


> Thanks TX, I made a little reply over there.


My lease manager does not even know what any of our set-ups look like and has a hard time remembering who is where due to the fact that he never goes into other peoples areas and expects the same from the rest of us.

Just no reason for it at all!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

HA! I love the internet. 

Justlet, looks like the vast majority of the world population thinks you are in the right. Sorry you had to go through this, but maybe after 20 people told that guy he was wrong, even after he told "his side" (which was likely doctored) maybe he'll realize the error of his ways.

Good luck, hope the rest of the season goes better.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

This is pretty funny. I guess I don't understand what is wrong with feeding corn in whatever manner you see fit. IMO, if I wanna back an 18 wheeler into my area and make the deer have to wade through it, that's my perogative. Everything we do as deer hunters is designed to give us an edge. Is there also a limit on how many seconds your feeder can feed? how many times per day? Is there a maximum barrel size? Good Lord, do what you want to do and stay away from other people *****, and everything should be cool.

And that's that!!


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

shame on you justletmein you know you and your hunters are just greedy, all you wanna do is shoot a big buck lol ... that is what a guy told me one time when I increased the time and amount of corn my feeder spit out LOL again (he was serious) I told him **** strait thats what I want to do..


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Hmm... wade in it eh.. Do you have one of these trucks.. we might be on to something... maybe even put some signs up on the fence lines.. CORN PARTY.. HOT DOES! SO MUCH MASH YOU HAVE TO SWIM THROUGH IT!

I think I might try this..



TXPalerider said:


> This is pretty funny. I guess I don't understand what is wrong with feeding corn in whatever manner you see fit. IMO, if I wanna back an 18 wheeler into my area and make the deer have to wade through it, that's my perogative. Everything we do as deer hunters is designed to give us an edge. Is there also a limit on how many seconds your feeder can feed? how many times per day? Is there a maximum barrel size? Good Lord, do what you want to do and stay away from other people *****, and everything should be cool.
> 
> And that's that!!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Well, at least I got to clear up some things before they locked the thread. Not sure why they locked it though, there was no name calling or anything and actually things were much more civil than they have been in emails so I felt like I was finally actually getting to get some points in.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*Deer camp*

Well maybe my other post was a little harsh.. I just got off the best deer lease I've ever been on in my life because of this stuff. It got to the point I couldn't take my son up there because of the problems in camp, and we where not even part of the issue. Every time we went up to the lease they would get in a cursing match at each other and it just ruined that lease..

Hope yall can resolve your issues before it comes to that. Good luck to you...


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

I Read the deal on the other board. Looks like many agreed he is in the wrong. I do not mind other driving by the road to my hunting area, tapping my feeder to see if I have corn left and telling me, or checking my blind. I just don't want them going back in forth or doing this why I am hunting, unless they have not choice but to drive by my area. The Camera thing is what would have sealed the deal for me. By his statements he is up to no good. My own family which I hunt with would feel uncomfortable doing this without asking or me telling them to check the camera. 

Some people have no concience and do not care what they do they think they are right all the time. 

I have never had quite such a problem, only that someone would not help with their share of work. I could shrug that off even though I was not happy about it.

Heck, I could go on and on. Ought to be a very interesting season.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

All this makes me very happy that I setup our lease where everyone hunts every blind and every hunter is responsible for checking all feeders whenever they are there. I would never go so far as to mess with a game cam but no one on our lease uses one anyway...we have too many deer to worry about a cam. We can feed as much or as little as we wish but each hunter is responsible for their own corn cost, not a pool. 

I tried my best to put every little thing in the lease rules but we still have things come up from time to time. The rule then is that we do our best to decide what is fair but the lease manager has the last say in any matter. Probably the best thing we did was to make the early bow season off-limits. Every hunter can start with the regular rifle season so we precluded the old song and dance so familiar on many leases. All 8 hunters are pretty much strangers this year but we get along well. The worst leases I ever hunted were the family leases where no one felt they had to listen to the lease manager or obey the rules.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Team Sponge said:


> ............. Probably the best thing we did was to make the early bow season off-limits. Every hunter can start with the regular rifle season...............


Boy that sucks!!  ..........just kidding. But, it would for me. Everyone has their ways.

Good luck this year!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I don't think I've ever been on a lease where hunters were allowed to hunt any stands but their own.

I wouldn't want anyone hunting in mine, that's for sure.

TH


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Team Sponge said:


> We can feed as much or as little as we wish but each hunter is responsible for their own corn cost, not a pool.


Quick clarification, the pooled corn is only for the owner-supplied corn feeders. Anything put on the road or in our own feeders we bring down is paid for by ourselves.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Dangit, they deleted that entire thread! Anybody still have it in their browser or something? I'd really like to get copies of everything that's posted there.


----------

